# unexpected gift!



## barry richardson (Jul 14, 2016)

Drove up from Phoenix to Sacramento yesterday and when I arrived I had a box from Maui Don, @Don Ratcliff . Turns out he felt so sorry for me loosing my dog he thought I should have some of 'da kine' wood. Milo and Pheasant wood and a couple of others. Thanks Don!, I will try n do it justice, then travel to Maui to show you in person lol...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 4 | Sincere 5


----------



## Jim Beam (Jul 14, 2016)

What a nice guy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2016)

That is so awesome.

I don't care what @Kevin calls em. 
He's allright in my woodbook...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2016)

Very cool. Marc why have you been asking me to ban Don? He seems okay to me.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 14, 2016)

Good for you Barry! @Don Ratcliff , awesome gesture man! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Jul 14, 2016)

I see milo and pheasant wood. Probably a piece of koa. What's the round at the bottom of the pic?(the one with the drive spur marking).

Very nice gesture... I love the random acts of kindness!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

I heard you could make really cool stuff out of anything. I'm curious to see what's made from that very classy piece on the bottom right. That my friend is the good stuff.

You guys made me feel like a friend it's my honor to be one in kind.

When you come to Maui, I know a guy that's got a great discount on rooms at a beautiful resort...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I see milo and pheasant wood. Probably a piece of koa. What's the round at the bottom of the pic?(the one with the drive spur marking).
> 
> Very nice gesture... I love the random acts of kindness!


That's a round of pheasant wood and so is the hunk top left.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

@Kevin @ripjack13 

"Crikey, we are the untouchables" well at least the feared and the comic relief...

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2016)

So am I the guy in the bottom right sittin around watchin doin nothing but being a bump....

Kevin looks like he has a brink on his back, so Don's taking the pic?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 14, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> So am I the guy in the bottom right sittin around watchin doin nothing but being a bump....
> 
> Kevin looks like he has a brink on his back, so Don's taking the pic?


I have to explain everything... no Marc this is the joke as it was intended; brink is the feared represented as the gorilla, I am the comic relief represented as the late Steve Irwin. Since you have a need to interject yourself into EVERYTHING you can be the half pictured kid that didn't get picked for the team... Before you ask, Kevin took the picture which is why we had to bend over for the shot...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

The longer rectangular piece is Birdseye eucalyptus. I bet that stuff would make an awesome Peppermill...


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 14, 2016)

He is a real artist, don't let him pull your leg. By the way my old 16 year old Rat Terrier had to be put down about 4 yrs ago!!!!!!!! Hint, Hint.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> He is a real artist, don't let him pull your leg. By the way my old 16 year old Rat Terrier had to be put down about 4 yrs ago!!!!!!!! Hint, Hint.


Oooo, just missed the cut off, sorry....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 14, 2016)

Well now that the cats outta the bag, the other pieces are indeed birdseye eucalyptus. I obscured them in the first photo so @Kevin wouldn't lust too much...
Cant wait to get into this stuff, but I'm away from my equipment for a couple of months....... patience.....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Well now that the cats outta the bag, the other pieces are indeed birdseye eucalyptus. I obscured them in the first photo so @Kevin wouldn't lust too much...
> Cant wait to get into this stuff, but I'm away from my equipment for a couple of months....... patience.....
> View attachment 108997


I am really looking forward to seeing what that stuff looks like in the hands of masters like you and @Sprung. I have a bunch of it I don't know what to do with. If my wife has her way it gets hung as is. She won't give me this one back...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> masters like you and @Sprung



Don, what've you been smoking? They must have some special "stuff" down there on the island! Calling me a master? I don't think me, Barry, and the adjective "master" belong in the same sentence together. Barry and master, yes - his work is stunning and I hope to own a piece of his work someday. But, me? I'm just a hack who can usually make a pretty good pen or some other small turnings - and then it all goes downhill from there! Shoot, I've also got a few incomplete furniture projects in the shop - and some of them are going on two years!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Don, what've you been smoking? They must have some special "stuff" down there on the island! Calling me a master? I don't think me, Barry, and the adjective "master" belong in the same sentence together. Barry and master, yes - his work is stunning and I hope to own a piece of his work someday. But, me? I'm just a hack who can usually make a pretty good pen or some other small turnings - and then it all goes downhill from there! Shoot, I've also got a few incomplete furniture projects in the shop - and some of them are going on two years!


Says the humble master...


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2016)

Don is I already told you bury is one of my favorite woodworkers, and his "bees" are one of my favorite project by him if you seen it yet? 

Thanks southern accent and voice recognition don't click. I'm driving I cannot correct the miss spellings. Let me try it again Barry Ha ha took at that time! All I had to do was say it like a Yankee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Don is I already told you bury is one of my favorite woodworkers, and his "bees" are one of my favorite project by him if you seen it yet?
> 
> Thanks southern accent and voice recognition don't click. I'm driving I cannot correct the miss spellings. Let me try it again Barry Ha ha took at that time! All I had to do was say it like a Yankee.


Did you forget your meds again? It was easier to understand the first letter of each word thing...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Kevin looks like he has a brink on his back . . .



@Brink has been on my back since his hairy poo-flinging monkey fingers learned to use a keyboard well enough to fool the WoodBarter anti-monkey registration captcha. He won't go away.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2016)

The wind is blowing hard in Meow-ee today I see. Look at those palms bend over (sorry didn't mean to get you too excited).......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 14, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> So am I the guy in the bottom right sittin around watchin doin nothing but being a bump....
> 
> Kevin looks like he has a brink on his back, so Don's taking the pic?



My suggestion, when he gets going, just relax and let him finish.



Kevin said:


> @Brink has been on my back since his hairy poo-flinging monkey fingers learned to use a keyboard well enough to fool the WoodBarter anti-monkey registration captcha. He won't go away.



I'll go away...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2016)

I paid you that much in Texas salsa but monkeys are greedy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I paid you that much in Texas salsa but monkeys are greedy.


What exactly is "texass salsa" and how do you feel it is an equivalent currency to the dollar?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Since you have a need to interject yourself into EVERYTHING you can be the half pictured kid that didn't get picked for the team...



Well..... I like to consider myself number 2  in the number 1 wood forum on the web...
So I like to stink up everything...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Well..... I like to consider myself number 2  in the number 1 wood forum on the web...
> So I like to stink up everything...


You will always be a number two I my book, keep up the good work buddy...

Hello softball pitched lazily over the plate

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2016)

I figured you needed help. So I set you up good on that one. You umm....stepped right into it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I figured you needed help. So I set you up good on that one. You umm....stepped right into it.
> 
> Thank you, I am not a smart man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Don is I already told you bury is one of my favorite woodworkers, and his "bees" are one of my favorite project by him if you seen it yet?
> 
> Thanks southern accent and voice recognition don't click. I'm driving I cannot correct the miss spellings. Let me try it again Barry Ha ha took at that time! All I had to do was say it like a Yankee.


Yeah, I understand what your talking about, Seri has been hurting feeling lately.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

Seri works fine in Hawaii braddah

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 14, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Well now that the cats outta the bag, the other pieces are indeed birdseye eucalyptus. I obscured them in the first photo so @Kevin wouldn't lust too much...
> Cant wait to get into this stuff, but I'm away from my equipment for a couple of months....... patience.....
> View attachment 108997


You are only a couple hours from @Nature Man if you need to get a wood shop fix perhaps he could hook you up.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I paid you that much in Texas salsa but monkeys are greedy.


That why there so easy to catch. Put a small hole in one end of a coconut and a larger hole in the other end. Hollow the coconut out, stick a small rope through the small hole and tie anot in the end so it can't be pulled out. Tie the rope to a tree and put some goodies in the coconut and wait. The monkey sticks his hand in the big hole to grab the goodies but when makes a fist he can't get his fist out because the hole isn't big enough. Well now the monkey is to greedy to let go of the goodies so there you go! Huh Kevin!!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 14, 2016)

Monkies are so stoopid


----------

